# 2006 Nissan Maxima Dash Warning Lights



## Crystaldoll (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out my no start condition. When I turn the ignition on, the service engine soon light, brake light, low oil pressure light, and battery light all stay lit. Is this normal? I havent found much info in the manual about these lights staying lit in the on position, just info on them lighting up when the car is running. FYI my battery is good, I keep it disconnected on a charger n connect it before I work on the car. Also changed negative battery cable.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

With ignition on, engine off, all of those lamps are normal. It's basically a self-test that shows you the lamps work.


----------

